# New OAA rules



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Not that I am aware of, The problem was that majority at the meeting thought that an FCA link up would be the best thing, well we got it and now we hear complaints. I think we can make it work for everyone with some OAA changes to suit us better. Most of the 3-D guys were dead set against it but now when explained they see it as a benifite with less rules and more open rules. The target side certainly needs some work and since we have nobody going to the FCA Nationals in any of the BH classes it should be an easy fix for us


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*rules*

I havent read the rules but hear some negative remarks.do they make it impossible to hit the 12 ring.what should we change to shoot better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

no 12 ring anymore now it is the FCA scoring with the old 12 ring counting as an X, that and the speed rule change are the biggest for the 3-D side


----------



## northshoremb (Aug 5, 2003)

*Speed rule?????*

I just got this from the OAA website

Speed Restrictions For 3D
Arrows must weigh 5 grains per pound of shooting weight (shooters will be allowed 5 grains for scale differences) 
If the arrow speed is less than 280 feet per second the 5 gpp will not apply


Does this mean that you can shoot any speed as long as your arrow is more than 5 gpp?? Except if you are shooting low poundage and need to lighten up your arrow just to make it up to 280fps?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Sean, just so we're clear...

As of right now, for what _used to be_ called the Freestyle Unlimited, are we using FITA equipment rules for indoor champs, outdoor champs, and field champs? 60# max, no electronics, no big shafts over 9.3mm?


Or are we using FITA rules only for FITA rounds?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

If it is a Fita event the perticular rules for those classes that fall under Fita will apply ie draw weight and arrow size. So for our OAA/Fita indoor/outdoor the draw and arrow size will apply for compound/recurve classes. Since our field champs uses IFAA those perticular rules do not apply, it was felt that this was a good compromise between fita and ifaa rules but still keep common
classes.


Nick, you are correct in your findings for the 3-d speed rule


----------



## northshoremb (Aug 5, 2003)

Nick said:


> Thanx Sean


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I think that the 5 gpp rule should be in effect for crossbows also ... up to 280 fps of course.... I am still not a fan of these rule changes. I call BS as it makes it very difficult to compete for shorter draw archers. 280 max for us shorties is a joke when you get guys like BigF that can shoot in the 350 fps range if he so desires. 

Carp....Carp....Carp Any other posts by me on this matter may be moderated!


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*rules*

I am with Araz on this one!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

not going to get any argument from me either, I thought that the OAA would maybe go with the IFAA speed of 300fps but as we know we didn't go that route


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> no 12 ring anymore now it is the FCA scoring with the old 12 ring counting as an X, that and the speed rule change are the biggest for the 3-D side


The old 12 rings is now an 11 (rule 11.4.1)

What do I see. Are you a parker shooter?


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

300 fps might as well be unlimited. Most guys with an average or below average draw length (28ish and down) had a hard enough time making 280fps, let alone 300. You are going to see a division of opinions on this subject. I guarantee the guys with long draw lengths and high poundage will argue *for* while those that don't like ripping their arms out of their sockets or shoot 27 inch draws, will argue *against*. Either way, the tall folks definately will have an advantage on the 3D range this year.

I don't mind the stabs for BHU and those things, but the speed thing bugs me. It will give some archers a real advantage. I also think that there are going to be some clowns that will push their equipment to get every last foot/second out of their bow and eventually, a bow is going to blow up on the range.

Ahhh well, life goes on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

H.M. Murdock said:


> The old 12 rings is now an 11 (rule 11.4.1)
> 
> What do I see. Are you a parker shooter?



Yes Matty is correct on the scoring rule I was looking at my draft copy, sorry I guess I should get rid of it.

Yes I am with Parker now, Horton wanted me to shoot their vertical bows as well, I have no interest in CCS bows. Parker is ok with me not shooting thier compounds.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Sean McKenty said:


> If it is a Fita event the perticular rules for those classes that fall under Fita will apply ie draw weight and arrow size. So for our OAA/Fita indoor/outdoor the draw and arrow size will apply for compound/recurve classes. Since our field champs uses IFAA those perticular rules do not apply, it was felt that this was a good compromise between fita and ifaa rules but still keep common
> classes.


OK, but since the indoor 10-ring championship is more of a Vegas than a FITA (inner 10 not scored for compounds except as an X), does that then mean that oversize arrows are OK for that event?

Also, for the Outdoor champs, FITA rules apply for the FITA round but anything goes for the 900 the second day?

Basically, can I use my X-Cutters for the OAAs this week or not? (Not shooting Open class).



Sean McKenty said:


> Yes I am with Parker now, Horton wanted me to shoot their vertical bows as well, I have no interest in CCS bows. Parker is ok with me not shooting thier compounds.


Ah, you're just a Vaicunas groupie... :wink:


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

northshoremb said:


> I just got this from the OAA website
> 
> Speed Restrictions For 3D
> Arrows must weigh 5 grains per pound of shooting weight (shooters will be allowed 5 grains for scale differences)
> ...


I never seen a recurve shoot 280 at 5 grains per pound. Heck I thought you quit shooting all together.:wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Stash said:


> OK, but since the indoor 10-ring championship is more of a Vegas than a FITA (inner 10 not scored for compounds except as an X), does that then mean that oversize arrows are OK for that event?
> 
> Also, for the Outdoor champs, FITA rules apply for the FITA round but anything goes for the 900 the second day?
> 
> ...



The OAA/Fita indoor champs follow the rules for an indoor fita so compounds/recurves will have a draw weight and arrow size restriction. To shoot you large arrows you will need to enter the Open class or shoot a BH class.

As for Paul it wasn't much of a decision, shoot a CSS or a Parker x-bow and shoot what ever compound I want.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*plus it's "Hollywood" .....*



Sean McKenty said:


> The OAA/Fita indoor champs follow the rules for an indoor fita so compounds/recurves will have a draw weight and arrow size restriction. To shoot you large arrows you will need to enter the Open class or shoot a BH class.
> 
> As for Paul it wasn't much of a decision, shoot a CSS or a Parker x-bow and shoot what ever compound I want.



ya know we gotta support our "homey" :wink:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

northshoremb said:


> I just got this from the OAA website
> 
> Speed Restrictions For 3D
> Arrows must weigh 5 grains per pound of shooting weight (shooters will be allowed 5 grains for scale differences)
> ...


Never been a huge fan (understatement here) of speed limits at the best of times. 

I do have concerns over waiving the 5gpp limit for safety concerns. I am not sure this won't encourage dangerously underwieght (spined) shooting. Or, god forbid, a return of the overdraw.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Hutnicks said:


> Never been a huge fan (understatement here) of speed limits at the best of times.
> 
> I do have concerns over waiving the 5gpp limit for safety concerns. I am not sure this won't encourage dangerously underwieght (spined) shooting. Or, god forbid, a return of the overdraw.


Well actually is was 6 gr/lb was the saftey rule for a 30" 70lb bow, the AMO spects varied for draws and weights other than the 30-70 baseline. It was the IBO that used the gr/lb across the board and lowered it to 5gr/lb.

When we were instructed by our insurance company to come up with a saftey policy for the 3-D sector which at the time had several incidents stateside that caused huge insurance payouts.

We took the AMO chart and used a "speed bow" to do testing, we found that using AMO spects we got speeds from 275 to 295, this is where we got the 280 rule from. The speed rule is a direct corillation to the stored energy of the bow so a short draw that used lighter arrows to get to 280 was just as safe as a longer draw that was forced to use a heavier arrow to get down to 280 and both senerio's would be in the AMO spects chart


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Sean McKenty said:


> The OAA/Fita indoor champs follow the rules for an indoor fita so compounds/recurves will have a draw weight and arrow size restriction. To shoot you large arrows you will need to enter the Open class or shoot a BH class.


OK, whatever you say. I guess I had better go set up some smaller arrows before the weekend...

Maybe you better contact all the various clubs and make sure the tournament directors are clear on this, because there are going to be a lot of people shooting logs who aren't supposed to be shooting logs.

I wouldn't mind if we used FITA equipment rules for all of the 10-ring indoor/5-ring indoor/outdoor/field, but this having different rules for the different rounds, but in the same equipment division is going to cause a hell of a lot of confusion. 

How are the various target and 3-D equipment divisions going to correlate for the Grand Championship?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I have sent an information e-mail with the tournament pkg, it stipulates which classes are affected in both scoring and Fita restictions.


This mimics what happens at FCA events,only the Fita classes are affected, it was felt that since Fita didn't recognise BH and compound limited classes they shouldn't have to adhere to Fita restictions, The OAA simply followed suit. I don't know how this will affect the Grand Championships since they have their own shooting divisions, i suspect that what ever class you enter in the score will be used but I don't know for sure, not really my problem


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't usually like to post anything on here for fear of getting trouble which for me is easy to find, but I think people a jumping the gun or string on the speed issues. 

I am one of those guys that has a 30 inch draw and can easily get over 330 fps.

But when you shoot a bow that fast you quickly find out how fast you can miss the X. Trust me been there done it.

People will quickly learn how forgiving there bow was between 280 to 300 fps, and unless they practice a hole lot more will soon be turning back to those speeds.

As far as reaching those speeds almost every bow company out there has a bow going over 330fps which will still put someone with a 27 inch draw over 300 fps if you want to.

i am just glad I don't have take every bow I get and turn the poundage way down and shoot heavy arrows just to try and keep it under 280.

Ultimately it does not matter speed or no speed the guys that are winning are still going to win.

I hope I have not upset the guys with short draws but think of the fun you can have this summer when your in the X and the guy shooting 330 is still in the 8 good times:darkbeer:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Bow bandit said:


> I don't usually like to post anything on here for fear of getting trouble which for me is easy to find, but I think people a jumping the gun or string on the speed issues.
> 
> I am one of those guys that has a 30 inch draw and can easily get over 330 fps.
> 
> ...


Hey aren't you the guy beat by a girl at colby


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

See I new I would find trouble here


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Bow bandit said:


> See I new I would find trouble here


I also see you don't have gender filled out in your profile, is that becasue FiFi took it


----------



## northshoremb (Aug 5, 2003)

Foghorn said:


> I never seen a recurve shoot 280 at 5 grains per pound. Heck I thought you quit shooting all together.:wink:


Hey there Deitmar. What can I say, I love the sport and think a year is to long of a time not to shoot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Bow bandit said:


> See I new I would find trouble here


Blake quit sounding like a victim, it's going to happen again..and again..:wink::wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*true words of .....*



Sean McKenty said:


> Blake quit sounding like a victim, it's going to happen again..and again..:wink::wink:


wisdom and experience :wink:


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

At least the beating I got from Fi was on a field course where there was not a crowd, just 2 other archers.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

H.M. Murdock said:


> I also see you don't have gender filled out in your profile, is that becasue FiFi took it


Don't you guys worry I to have been beaten by that girl She has a wall of trophys that HANG there thats why Sean is on his best behavior


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

What do you mean by that, I do what I want when I want and I got about 30min before the delete option isn't available


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> What do you mean by that, I do what I want when I want and I got about 30min before the delete option isn't available


Too late now


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Yeah but can Sean's dominatrix back a Strawberry/Rhubarb pie!?!?!?!!?:wink:

You know the speed issue doesn't wash anymore with too fast being hard to control. Or have most people forgotten when 220 fps was a supper fast target setup???  Ken


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Most people here weren't even BORN when 220 was a super fast setup...In my day we didn't even discuss arrow speed - no chronies. If you got 90M with your sight bar in front of the bow you were happy.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Way Back..*

did they have the internet on computers back then?




Stash said:


> Most people here weren't even BORN when 220 was a super fast setup...In my day we didn't even discuss arrow speed - no chronies. If you got 90M with your sight bar in front of the bow you were happy.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Now come on I was just being respectful, my mom told not to beat up on the ladies. 

Or I have a new string on my bow and it was not broke in yet:embara:

With enough time I will think of something.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*check your PM*



Bow bandit said:


> Now come on I was just being respectful, my mom told not to beat up on the ladies.
> 
> Or I have a new string on my bow and it was not broke in yet:embara:
> 
> With enough time I will think of something.


Blake check your PM.. important , problem with your OAA membership at Colby

sorry for high jacking..

Gilles


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

I just got the new OAA Tournament guide for 2008. Can someone tell me if I am am understanding this correct. If I was shooting the class formally known as Freestyle Unlimited with a movable pin and lens. I now am forced to shoot Open class and pay extra money and be penalized because I have a movable sight or is there another class with a movable sight. I would gladly give up the 5 grain/lbs rule for a movable sight and make it fair for the short draw shooters. I have been doing this off and on for a long time now and I have learned over the years that the best shooter is always going to win no matter weather he or she is shooting a fast bow or not as long as everyone is on an even playing field. I was hoping to shoot more field and FITA this summer but with these new rules I might have to buy a five pin sight or not shoot 3D at all this year:angry:.... That sucks


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Pidge said:


> I just got the new OAA Tournament guide for 2008. Can someone tell me if I am am understanding this correct. If I was shooting the class formally known as Freestyle Unlimited with a movable pin and lens. I now am forced to shoot Open class and pay extra money and be penalized because I have a movable sight or is there another class with a movable sight. I would gladly give up the 5 grain/lbs rule for a movable sight and make it fair for the short draw shooters. I have been doing this off and on for a long time now and I have learned over the years that the best shooter is always going to win no matter weather he or she is shooting a fast bow or not as long as everyone is on an even playing field. I was hoping to shoot more field and FITA this summer but with these new rules I might have to buy a five pin sight or not shoot 3D at all this year:angry:.... That sucks



you can shoot in the compound class for target, field for 3-D you can shoot MBO. The F/S class is just renamed


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

I see now....I know I haven't been keeping up with things but that would have really sucked. Sean do you think Lambton Kent will be under water on the 19-20? Was hoping to show up there.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Pidge said:


> I see now....I know I haven't been keeping up with things but that would have really sucked. Sean do you think Lambton Kent will be under water on the 19-20? Was hoping to show up there.


Wasn't under water today. I was very nice day for shooting.


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

I am surprised the road is closed by my house here in Brantford. The Grand river is up about 6 feet


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Foghorn said:


> I never seen a recurve shoot 280 at 5 grains per pound. Heck I thought you quit shooting all together.:wink:


You Have never seen Marchand shoot one Mad just a lttle drunk maybe!! :zip: A little humor not serious guys but sitting here at -30 In Barrow Alaska I fell like starting a bunch of argunments !! Since It's a dry town all I can do is Leg wrestle the Odd Eskimo..LIke Parker did not want you shooting thier verticle bows cause you can't LOL Eww this is good If I don't reply back I will blame it on My connection!! Luv you shawn even if you are still Pauls B--- you can still be my friend!! Take Care all hope to see you soon if I ever get out of this place!!


----------

